# adding a cockatiel to my flock



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

I work in a pet store, and recently we got several hand raised cockatiels in...
I've always liked them and considered getting one as a pet... but it hasn't happened...yet

anyway... I was sticking my finger in the cage to see if any of them would come to me and I've really bonded with this little guy/girl???

I just think he is so adorable!! I've already got a cage suitable for a cockatiel so I'm considering buying him...
I am moving in with my friend in a few weeks though, so this is a big decision for me since I will be moving and having other expenses...

I've pretty much decided I want him, my parents (who i currently live with) won't let me bring him here so I haven't even told them now I'm considering buying him again now haha...

my friend who I'm moving in with has a budgie and a cockatiel that live together  I've heard bad stories about budgies attacking cockatiels but they seem to get along fine..

anyway so my friend will be happy to look after him/her until I actually move in but I really want him to bond with me...

Help me decide if I should get him?? haha

Its not such a big expense, I've already got: cage, toys, perches (since my budgies have 1000 toys haha) so all I would be buying is the cockatiel and food..

here he/she is? can you sex young cockatiels????


----------



## Leel (Mar 24, 2008)

*Think it's a male?
Personally my budgies and tiels are a great little flock but they live in a 2m tall and long aviary so they have space to retreat/ relax in. 
I'd talk to your parents first though, I'm sure that'd be best.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Aww Sarah he or she is beautiful who could not buy that cute little guy. I had one of those they talk and they make the phone sound as well they get really friendly to deb has two of those I've seen them on skype they are very friendly and bond to one person. I hope we can Skype soon. Still would like to meet Ollie. Yes I'd talk to your parents first.


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Leel said:


> *Think it's a male?
> Personally my budgies and tiels are a great little flock but they live in a 2m tall and long aviary so they have space to retreat/ relax in.
> I'd talk to your parents first though, I'm sure that'd be best.*


how do you tell?
so you have budgies and tiels together? I will have him caged separetly.
Oh I have told my mum i want him, but since I won't be living here she won't mind, she just doesn't want another bird in her house (she's not that fond of my birds)


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

lynbuster said:


> Aww Sarah he or she is beautiful who could not buy that cute little guy. I had one of those they talk and they make the phone sound as well they get really friendly to deb has two of those I've seen them on skype they are very friendly and bond to one person. I hope we can Skype soon. Still would like to meet Ollie. Yes I'd talk to your parents first.


he is so beautiful lyn  I'm really hoping I will be able to buy him and hope he bonds with me since I already feel he likes me a lot since I've been spending lots of time with him at work.
Sorry about skyping lyn, I've had a lot on. Hopefully we can still skype before christmas as when I move I won't have internet other than my phone for a while!


----------



## Leel (Mar 24, 2008)

*I think it's the mask sort of markings on the face, and females have more stripes/ duller colours? But I'm no expert, and I don't know anything about mutations.

Cages best separate for sure! Budgies can be little pests, but I'm sure they'd hang if you let them out to fly.

And urgh I'm sleepy missed the whole moving in part, lucky your friend can help you out!!*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Sarah, it's Christmas, and you deserve a present Anyway, you work at that petstore, don't they have discounts for employees?
I would get this bird in a heartbeat!! He/she is beautiful, I think the mutation is pearl/pied, as far as male/female question goes, I don't know if you can tell until they mature?:S
Let us know your decision, but the bird is lovely. I have two and they are VERY bonded to me.


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

eduardo said:


> Sarah, it's Christmas, and you deserve a present Anyway, you work at that petstore, don't they have discounts for employees?
> I would get this bird in a heartbeat!! He/she is beautiful, I think the mutation is pearl/pied, as far as male/female question goes, I don't know if you can tell until they mature?:S
> Let us know your decision, but the bird is lovely. I have two and they are VERY bonded to me.


haha thank you 

yes they do have discounts so i would get him cheaper ! 
and considering I already have the cage and everything I need I'm not too worried!
I'm going over to my friends house tomorrow to look at my room to figure out where I'm putting furniture and the bird cages so I will talk to her then about it.. and I might possibly buy him tomorrow!!

I really hope I can get him because I feel like sometimes animals pick their owners and he/she has picked me  that might sound corny but its just the way I feel!
I've always wanted a hand raised bird, and although my budgies are hand tame they only want to do so much with me because they have each other to play with!


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

i know a bit about cockatiel mutations since i have one as well 
s/he looks like a pearl pied . You can usually tell the if its a boy or girl in cockatiels , but in the pied mutations its virtually impossible to make out the difference even when they're mature unless you get them dna tested . You can also make out from behaviour once you get to know him/her. 
Hope you do get the little guy , i got mine without my parents knowing beforehand(birthday gift from my friends)and they seemed pretty happy about once he started whistling and singing.


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

vinay said:


> i know a bit about cockatiel mutations since i have one as well
> s/he looks like a pearl pied . You can usually tell the if its a boy or girl in cockatiels , but in the pied mutations its virtually impossible to make out the difference even when they're mature unless you get them dna tested . You can also make out from behaviour once you get to know him/her.
> Hope you do get the little guy , i got mine without my parents knowing beforehand(birthday gift from my friends)and they seemed pretty happy about once he started whistling and singing.


oh i guess it doesn't really matter if its a boy or girl since I'm not planning on breeding or anything..
I keep accidentally calling it a him


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 6, 2011)

Personally I think that if you aren't too sure about your expenses and your living conditions aren't very stable, it's best not to buy another pet. Cockatiels live for a long time so they could prove very expensive. Are you sure that you could keep your Cockatiel if you need to move back in to your parents' house in the next 15-20 years?

Sorry to be less encouraging than the rest of the members, but I believe in taking extra care when deciding to get another pet. Maybe I'm just unlucky, but my 2 pets require a whole lot of time and money. My dog, for instance, has had 6 surgeries throughout her 12 year life so far.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cockatiels are great!
They are so smart
My little Hank is around 6.5 months old...He's is a pearl and I still don't know if it's a boy or girl until he/she molts
I guess I may have a girl named Hank 

Your going to have a harder time telling..so a dna test would be a good for sure option


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

I ended up getting the cockatiel! Yay  it's such a sweet heart and I already can see I'm going to love having a tiel! I most likely will be getting it DNA sexed


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations on buying the tiel. He/she is beautiful and I am so jealous now. Look under his/her wings, sometimes you can see yellow bars/spots for a girl.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Tiels are awesome and I haven't met a person who regretted getting one, LOL


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

eduardo said:


> Congratulations! Tiels are awesome and I haven't met a person who regretted getting one, LOL


Thank you


----------

